# Logs.



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

We have recently purchased a villa in Quinta do Lago which we will use during the winter. Too cold here in SW France. The house has heating and also a large open fireplace in the sitting room which burns logs. My question is; where do you buy logs? Do you order them as we do here in France from the local woodsman or do you buy them packaged up in a store or petrol station?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can usually order them from the local woodsman but they are also usually available from other sources albeit at a higher price.

FWIW, I was paying €40 per cubic metre last year.


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> You can usually order them from the local woodsman but they are also usually available from other sources albeit at a higher price.
> 
> FWIW, I was paying €40 per cubic metre last year.


Many thanks. €40 is a third less than we pay in France.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lucy

Price here seems to vary a lot from area to area and to some degree by type of wood.

My own wood supplier often brings me a mixed load but when he does, he voluntarily knocks off about €5. 

If it's all hardwood such as oak then he doesn't offer a discount.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Lucy,

Just had 100% hardwood logs delivered at the same price as TM,although a percentage is roots,but they burn just as good as the above ground timber/logs,nice on a log burner or open fire,from a local supplier.



Good luck with finding your local supplier,


David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We pay €100 for a tonne delivered and stacked


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

David Stunnel will deliver godd seasoned oak logs in half or one ton loads. he's prompt and reliable. Tel. 939 069 933


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I have been able to order the logs which will be delivered and stacked when we arrive. We are hoping for milder winter weather than we have in SW France, one of the reasons for buying a home for winter on the Algarve.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

lucy1 said:


> Thank you all for the advice. I have been able to order the logs which will be delivered and stacked when we arrive. We are hoping for milder winter weather than we have in SW France, one of the reasons for buying a home for winter on the Algarve.


Will depend a lot on where in the Algarve you've bought and the type and age of property especially as you only mention 1 fire


----------



## lucy1 (Aug 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Will depend a lot on where in the Algarve you've bought and the type and age of property especially as you only mention 1 fire


Hi,

We are in Qinta Do Largo. The house is 2 storey, detached has five beds and is 3 years old. It has rev air-con and one log fire in the sitting room. It has a lot of big windows which are all double glazed. 

Cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Winter you'll need aircon heat and fire, doubt that fire would be sufficient, it's not that temperatures plummet for long periods, it's will always feel colder indoors than out, hopefully windows have thermal breaks
IPMA - Mapas


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

David Stunell is based in Sao Bras but delivers to most of the East Algarve. You will find that one fire is not quite enough for the large house. Central heating is difficult in the Algarve. You might need to depend on the heating mode of an air conditioning system


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been offered cork wood at 60€ a cubic metre which is 20€ more than I normally pay for a mix. I'm told it burns slower, produces more heat with the advantage of less tar and soot, correct or not?


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Correct.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It helps to start fire with pine etc easier too light and add oak or olive when fire built up it'll keep in longer that way


----------

